# Nice walk in the Belgian woods



## Bunyan van Asten (Mar 4, 2017)

Hey everyone
Today i went for a walk in a belgian forest, and oh my god is it a haven for inverts, for the safety of thier sake, i won't tell where exactly it is, but i eill however yell you what i found.
1. An absolutely huge nest of camponotus fallax ants, i have pictures but they're VERY blurry. For some reason there were whole bunch of wolf spiders running around, on the nest and even in the nest while the ants didn't seem to care of attack in any way.
2. A humongus, black fungus. (i don't know the english name of this type of fungus)


3. A few millipedes, 2 of witch i've never seen in real life, so i kind of...y'know, took 'em and am almost done getting everything ready for a habitat for them.



(By the way, i don't know any of the species names of the inverts i found, if anyone knows them please tell me)
And last, but certainly not least!
2 wolf spiders! I think a male and female, but i'm not sure at all, so could you guys/girls also ID these ones?



Now, i know this is not a good containment of these animals, but i don't have any materials nescesary for the spiders atm, sorry if i seem a bit like a bad person for doing this to them....
Well, anyway. This was my first field trip in Belgium of the year, Cya!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

